

TargetContact Goes Live! - gml
http://app.targetcontact.com
Hey guys, i've been working diligently these past months to bring you TargetContact.<p>Here is some marketing blurb from our corporate site:
Newsletters have long been a powerful marketing tool that builds brand awareness and offers improved communication with customers and prospects. But, busy professionals can't afford the time it takes to create a professional looking piece. The solution is TargetContact!<p>In 2007, TargetContact, Inc. set out to create a simple and affordable marketing platform for professionals looking to increase their visibility. The objective was to create something that required very little time and ongoing maintenance, but provided real results. The founders of TargetContact knew that if they could create this tool and offer an engaging monthly newsletter that professionals could put their own brand on, it would be very valuable.<p>Today, TargetContact serves Insurance Agents, Attorneys, Accountants, Loan Officers, Realtors, Consultants and many other types of professionals nationwide. With its easy to use campaign manager and engaging newsletter, TargetContact provides its customers with a high value marketing tool at an affordable price.<p>sign-up and let me know what you think.  i'm dying to get some feedback!  We've put so much effort into making this app really solid, useable and affordable.  At the moment we're offering a 30 day free trial so if you actually have a need for something like this you get 30 days to evaluate it.<p>./rm
======
gml
We just went live, this is the culmination of the last 6 mo of my life,
hopefully you approve :) It would be great to get some feedback, below is some
marketing blurb from our corporate site to give you an idea of what it is we
do:

Newsletters have long been a powerful marketing tool that builds brand
awareness and offers improved communication with customers and prospects. But,
busy professionals can't afford the time it takes to create a professional
looking piece. The solution is TargetContact!

In 2007, TargetContact, Inc. set out to create a simple and affordable
marketing platform for professionals looking to increase their visibility. The
objective was to create something that required very little time and ongoing
maintenance, but provided real results. The founders of TargetContact knew
that if they could create this tool and offer an engaging monthly newsletter
that professionals could put their own brand on, it would be very valuable.

Today, TargetContact serves Insurance Agents, Attorneys, Accountants, Loan
Officers, Realtors, Consultants and many other types of professionals
nationwide. With its easy to use campaign manager and engaging newsletter,
TargetContact provides its customers with a high value marketing tool at an
affordable price.

~~~
chaostheory
Good idea and description - too bad the description isn't on your website
(typically i click on the link first before i go to comments).

btw how do u deal with potential abusers of your service (a la spammer)?

~~~
gml
yeah you're looking at the actual application there is a corporate site
www.targetcontact.com. the reason you didn't get comments unfortunately is
because i failed to read the submission instructions hahaha

~~~
MisterMerkin
It sounds like you're already off to a great start.

